# Need a EVDO Internet Connection----Please Help



## Artemis (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm planning to buy a wireless internet connection and am confused with what network to choose??

Need unlimited connection and will be using it on Windows as well as *MAC OSX 10.6.*

Please advise...

I checked out BSNL EVDO, Unlimited @ Rs750, the cheapest but is there a fair usage poilcy?? And more importantly do they support MAC as MTS does?

any other recommendations??

How are Virgin, MTS or any other carrier?

I'm in Bangalore and primary usage will be for downloading.

Max rental budget is around 1000 for a month.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

There is no FUP in BSNL EVDO.

I've no idea whether BSNL officially supports EVDO in Mac, but here is a link: Use BSNL EVDO in MAC | BSNL EVDO CLUB


----------



## Artemis (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks man, that was real good info, I think I’ll bite the BSNL connection. 750 bucks is cheaper than most, and rent option is real good.


----------



## Adhip007 (Oct 17, 2010)

Go for BSNL one, my seniors were also using that and had a good speed. I will also be going for BSNL only.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Friends! Even I'm planning to opt for EVDO. Can anybody give me more details how the service is like. The nearest tower from my home is around 3-4 Kms. Would this do?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^I talked to BSNL people yesterday(it was the 2nd time) about EVDO & 3G data card.The thing with EVDO is the tower shouldn't be too far from your place & only certain areas of cities have this service(atleast its like that in my city,Bhubaneswar).The speed will also depend on how many EVDO users are there in your area.The more the users less the speed.So needless to say that guy discouraged me to go for EVDO & advised me to go for 3G data card.One can use 2G BSNL sim in the data card as the unlimited 3G plan is quite expensive(1.5k per month).
One of the forum members had advised me to go for a demo of EVDO but when I inquired about it with the BSNL guy he told me there is no demo.I would advise you to get a demo if it is allowed at your place.This way you would get the 1st hand experience & will help you make your decision.


----------

